# Kings Peak Trip (pic heavy)



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Pic Heavy! Finally getting a chance to report on my Kings Peak trip from July 31st-August 2nd. With me moving to the flatland state of Nebraska. I wanted to check of my Kings Peak from my bucket list. This was a mistake because now I just want to go explore some more. We started out Thursday morning leaving Ogden around 4 a.m. By the time we stopped for some breakfast in Evanston, we arrived at the Henry's Fork Trailhead and were walking around 7:30 a.m. We passed several groups on the way up who were soaking wet, said this was the first sun they had seen in three days. We hoped the dry weather continued. Arrived at Elk Horn Crossing, and my nephew busted out his fly pole. He quickly caught a small cut and so I had to join in on the action. When I was asking for fishing advice, I thought Wyogoob would point me to fish a little bigger than this  


It was fun to mess around for a couple of hours. After a couple of hours the sky was getting a little dark, so we decided to get a move on. You could see Kings Peak in the distance. It looked forever away.



On the way past Dollar Lake, we spotted a couple of bulls that I am sure kept all of the campers company.



We decided we were going to check our legs at the top of the Henry Fork crossings, and if we felt good we would continue to the base of Gunsight Pass. We were feeling good, so onward we went. Here is camp at the bass the Gunsight. Our tent looks like a rock. We arrived around 5:30, and were kept company by the Pica's and Marmots.



I was carrying extra weight so my Dad didn't have to, and my pad was I left behind to save weight/space. After a long night, I sure wish it wasn't at home. We left camp around 7:30 a.m., and headed up the pass. The last 3.5 miles you gain 2,000 feet, and it was nice and rocky. We were accompanied by to Billy goats, and even got within bow range.




That last .8 is a beast, with gaining another 1000 feet. We took it nice and slow, but made it to the peak. There were a lot of other people at the top. As I sat and looked into the basins, it was quite a site to behold.




We got back to camp at Gunsight Pass, packed up, and headed to the next camp at Henry's Lake.



Now for the fishing report. We fished that evening. It was like a boil on the water with all of the fish jumping. I didn't get any pictures of the fish we caught, but they were not much bigger than the Cutt's we pulled out of the river. What a great lake!
The next morning, we packed up camp and fished along the loop on the way out. We hit Grass Lake first and got several bites. Only had a couple of takers, one being this nice Cutt.




After about 2 hours, the fishing died and we headed down to Bear Lake to try. We were only there for about an hour, and I brought in this nice Brook. While there, we watched a Cow moose and newborn wander around the lake, followed by two young bulls. It was too far for pics.



Rain clouds were coming, and it was time to head out. On the way out we got the only rain of the three days, and it wasn't even enough to get your hair wet.
We arrived back at the trailhead around 7:30.




This was a great trip, that I would suggest to anyone. It was empowering for my Dad and 15 year old nephew to be able to accomplish it, and I will always be grateful I got to experience this with them. The Peak was cool, but the basin is what makes the trip. I am planning a hike into one of the neighboring basins for next summer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!

Great pictures. Keep hiking!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

What a great trip to remember. Standing at the rocky roof of Utah is a special feeling. Glad you made it!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like you had a lot of fun. I wish I had the gumption to do that.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

what a neat trip, maybe some of us now will have to add it to our bucket list.


----------

